# 1 Unread Private Message



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

I have noticed for quite a while that it says I have 1 Unread private message. The problem is, when I go to my private messages, there aren't any labeled "Unread" and of course I have, in fact, already seen them all.

I did get a new message the other day and the blurb on the homepage said I had 2 unread messages. I went in and read my new message, now it says "1 unread" again.

Has anyone else noticed this behavior?


----------



## dansee (Oct 23, 2003)

If you've sent messages to an admin/Dave Bott, they will not be listed as read. That's all I can think of.


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

I checked my 'sent items' and I don't see any that went to any admins at all.
Good thinking though!


----------



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

I believe that this has come up before and someone said if you have put someone on your ignore list and they send you a pm this will occur. I don't know if this is fixed in the next version.


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't have anyone on ignore.
Another good suggestion though!

Keep 'em coming... one of them has to be it!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=341982


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

for some reason the following members have the same problem:

Blue Eyes
Blue Viper
blue25
blue42berry
bluebeetle
yellowmonster
greenhen
Greencat
OrangeKid
orangenblue
Brownie54

If I could only figure out what they have in common???


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hello Redman...

You just need to delete a PM in your box to reset the counter. I just sent you one so you could do just that.

Jebberwocky! Not sure where you got that list of people. But the issue was cased by a large PM spam attack that happened a long time back.


----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

It worked!
Woo Hoo!

I never thought "Deleting" could be so useful.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't know if this would work, but if anyone comes across this issue again (1 unread PM, but there aren't any), could they just send a PM to themselves and then delete it? It would be one-stop-service, with no waiting for someone else to send a PM to you!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

drew2k said:


> I don't know if this would work, but if anyone comes across this issue again (1 unread PM, but there aren't any), could they just send a PM to themselves and then delete it? It would be one-stop-service, with no waiting for someone else to send a PM to you!


It's got to be easier than asking the question, getting the answer, not reading the answer, waiting 3 months, asking again only to get a link to the answer from 3 months ago...


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## RedMan8 (Sep 30, 2005)

Mike Lang said:


> It's got to be easier than asking the question, getting the answer, not reading the answer, waiting 3 months, asking again only to get a link to the answer from 3 months ago...


I forgot I started that thread!


I must not have subscribed to it and just forgot that I asked.
Your reply was only 11 minutes after my post... you would think I could hold on to a thought for that long at least!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

RedMan8 said:


> I forgot I started that thread!
> 
> 
> I must not have subscribed to it and just forgot that I asked.
> Your reply was only 11 minutes after my post... you would think I could hold on to a thought for that long at least!


Trust me, I've seen worse around here.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Drew...you are correct...a person could do it like you say. Send a PM to yourself and remove it.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

Hate to dig up a old thread but I have been away from tivo for a long time, and now that I have cable again (moved to a house that dosent support satellite) I am getting my tivo back, but thank you Drew for giving that work around, I was having fits with this little annoyance!


----------

